# Immobiliser and Alarm in X-Trail T30 2004 model



## labee (May 16, 2016)

Greetings,

I have a 2004 X-Trail T30 from japan. It has a 2.0 Petrol engine and Automatic transmission. How can I determine whether the X-Trail has an immobiliser and alarm. I have read a lot about NATS on different forums on the Internet. However, I cannot seem to find an answer. I should also mention that my X-Trail's security light indicator on the dashboard is always off. I have two keys. One with a lock and unlock button. The other key is just plain metal. Both keys are able to start the engine without any problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is you dont have the NATS system installed or it was removed at some point. You might check for a fuse, or maybe an extra key or transponder chip taped in behind at the base of steering wheel. But I doubt you have one.


----------



## labee (May 16, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> My guess is you dont have the NATS system installed or it was removed at some point. You might check for a fuse, or maybe an extra key or transponder chip taped in behind at the base of steering wheel. But I doubt you have one.


Thanks a lot for your assistance. Which fuse shoul I check?


----------

